
Ask HN: Career Advice for Transitioning Vet - Intrepid90
Hey HN, I&#x27;ve been a long time lurker on these boards, but I&#x27;m looking to get some advice from the community.<p>Background: Undergraduate in Computer Science, 5 years as a submarine officer in the U.S. Navy with strong track record of performance, and currently working at a software development company as an intern before starting an MBA program this fall.  Did some freelance work through college in Android dev and website design between military committments.<p>Goals: This is where I am looking for some feedback and advice.  I know that MBAs are sort of controversial in much of the tech community, but I&#x27;m looking for some information and advice on where the community has seen MBAs with a technical background succeed in the past.  Additionally, any advice or words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks!
======
auslegung
Software engineers provide far more value to a company when they understand
the business, so having an MBA will be amazing. However, I doubt many hiring
managers or lead engineers realize this yet, so it may take some time to cash
in on the MBA.

Or if you’re interested in being an entrepreneur or a project/product manager,
you will be valuable as a technically strong person.

~~~
JamesBarney
I think what you said is true. But I don't think there is a lot of overlap
between what an MBA teaches you and the business knowledge that helps as a
developer. Most of the business knowledge that helps as a developer is the
very specific business knowledge related to the company. If you write software
for a blood testing company then the business knowledge that's really going to
help is knowledge about how blood testing companies work not necessarily how
businesses in general work.

~~~
auslegung
I agree that particular business knowledge is very helpful, but general
business knowledge is still quite helpful. The trope is that engineers want to
spend months trying to find the best solution, and the business wanted it
yesterday. Being able to balance those two things is difficult but valuable,
and a business-savvy engineer has a better chance of doing it I think.

